# DW611 edge guide bolt size



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone knows what the size and thread pitch is for the bolts that hold an edge guide on. I've checked with everything I have. The hole is about 5mm in diameter but neither a 5 x .8 or 5 x .9 thread all the way in. A 12 x 24 thread Imperial threads in easily but I can wobble the bolt around so the diameter is too small. I suspect it may be 14 x 24 but those seem to be very rare. I'd like to make an edge guide for mine. It's starting to look like I might have to rethread them up to 1/4".


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Our Home Depot stores have trial size samples to check with. But our Lowes seem to have a much larger selection in shallow drawers of odd sized metric bolts. Is there an exploded view diagram of the tool, sometimes they give dimensions, and occasionally I find parts sizes listed in the instruction book. I often find a pdf of these books online at the manufacturer's website, or you might email and ask if they have the part. Take a photo and attach it to your email so they know what you're asking about. I always mention being active on this Forum when I make such a request and that I will share the results with the rest of the gang. Thank them in advance for any help they can provide. 

A couple of times I've gotten a free small part in reply, although I never expect it and always ask for the cost of a replacement.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I checked the parts diagrams but maybe because it's an option they don't show it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, I went looking as well, Charles; nada. 'Cause you know, nobody _ever_ loses a screw, right? 
They all sell the screws with the accessory, instead of including them already installed on the tool.
The least they could do is either put on a decal with the screw size, or mould the size into the base component, or just include the info on the parts diagram...it'd cost them nothing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

save the headaches..
retap.. ¼/28...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If I retap it I would go 1/4 x 20 since that's the thread on jig knobs. I haven't seen any of those in 1/4 x 28.


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

the thread you choose to cut should take into consideration the material and the amount of material available. Phenolic for example requires fine thread in order not to fracture and retain the load.

Check some of the other threads on the router - highly unlikely it's a mixture of metric and SAE sizes.

Most metric threads tend to be 1.0 pitch btw; the hole you are describing sounds like a M6-1.0 which is quite common.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The screws for the adjustment end of the DW edge guide are M6's...maybe they're the same size as the base side...?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I also think it's an M6-1.0. Don't re-tap it for 1/4-20. Vibration makes 1/4-20 screws loosen. 

The DeWalt part is likely 608930-00 which is the same as the bolt that locks the depth stop rod in place and item 223 in their parts list. You could remove that bolt and try it to see if it fits. If it does www.ereplacementparts.com has 4 of them in stock. They are $1.99 each, but with wings and much nicer than standard bolts.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. It was indeed an M6 x 1. I thought I had already tried that size but either it wasn't an M6 like I thought or I just imagined that I had. The M6 won't fit into the blind holes on the flat side. The 12 x 24 I was using seems to fit those holes perfectly. I'll check that part number out Charley but the cross border shipping is usually a deal breaker.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It is m6x17 per the Dewalt site for the DW6913 Router Edge Guide


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

sorry that I am late to the party. I made a pair of edge guides for the D-611, and Bosch colt plunge base. I used Pat Warner's design to make mine.

I went to McMaster Carr and ordered drill rod, and set screws with bronze tips for each base. The screws came in a pack of 5. They
work really well in not marring the drill rods.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I wanted to use drill rod but I couldn't find a supplier close by. Acklands closed both their Vernon and Kelowna stores. So it's just the hardware store mild rod but for how often I expect to need an edge guide with that router that should be good enough.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Thanks guys. It was indeed an M6 x 1. I thought I had already tried that size but either it wasn't an M6 like I thought or I just imagined that I had. The M6 won't fit into the blind holes on the flat side. The 12 x 24 I was using seems to fit those holes perfectly. I'll check that part number out Charley but the cross border shipping is usually a deal breaker.


OK, where do you order replacement parts for DeWalt power tools in the Great White North Country? If www.ereplacementparts.com is expensive, where do you get them. 
I thought we were friends and had relaxed border restrictions, but what do I know.

Instead of making your own fence, what about a CRB7 from M Power? Lee Valley has them on both sides of the border and it's made in England. I mostly use mine with the DWP611, and it's been very handy with everything that it can do.

Charley


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...and set screws with bronze tips "
-Ellery

I did not know such a thing existed. Wouldn't a bronze set screw or bolt do the same thing? The softer metal makes so much sense versus a steel screw marring the drill rod surface.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There's an electrical repair shop in Vernon, my closest city, and they do good work and handle most brands for repair. They are reasonably fair with their prices. I went to ereplacements just to see what shipping would be so I put two of those in my cart and went to checkout. They don't even offer an option to put in a foreign address so I guess they don't bother. I looked on Amazon Canada and they were almost $10 each.

The Mpower looks interesting and I've seen other members recommend it. I have to research it a bit more so I understand better what I'm looking at. Lee Valley wants $142.50. Amazon has one for $78.25 but I'm not sure that's the full model and some of the accessories are ridiculously priced. You can have a look here but it may just bring up the US site instead and you'll get the US pricing instead then: https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=mpower+crb7&ref=nb_sb_noss I can look up something on the US site for a price and then switch to the Canadian site and it could be 10 times as much.

I made a second fence for one of my Hitachi routers and it only took about a half hour. If you are trying to run a groove down a board you need to trap the board between two fences to keep the bit from wandering. I think I posted it in the Shop Hacks thread that Paduke started a couple of years ago.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was going to mention shipping Charley. The US has some of the cheapest postal rates in the world. Some things you can ship cheaper to me than I could to Dan who is only about 300 miles away from me in the same country. The last time I was down there I had some lithium batteries I couldn't fly with so I put them in a priority box that weighed about 20 (I could have put up to 70 in it I think) and for under $20 I shipped it to just south of my border in Washington State. To ship 20 pounds over the border is between $65-75 now I think. And you don't dare use a courier like Fedex. They charge $50 extra for filling out a border declaration on top of the shipping. For a pair of Milwaukee 18v batteries they wanted $300 and I think that was $US.

Gaia in the UK just bought a jointer knife setting jig from Elite tools in Quebec but they wouldn't ship to the UK so he had it shipped to me. Shipping to me wasn't too bad at $10. I took it to the post office and they wanted $45 to ship to the UK because it was over 500 grams. I took it back home and took it out of its wooden box and got it under 500 and it was $20.55 which I thought wasn't too bad. Then I asked about tracking and insurance. Tracking was $55 (I didn't ask if that was total or extra) and there was no insurance without tracking so we are hoping for no hiccups or Peter loses a lot on the deal. Now we know why Elite wouldn't ship to him. 

Now you know why guys here and in Europe like Peter or Sunnybob or down under like Harry bellyache at times when we have to get something shipped.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

https://www.mcmaster.com/set-screws

They are brass, not bronze, even softer! They also have nylon tipped screws.

I thought about using a bronze bolt or screw. I was concerned with it becoming worn out
when tightening and it being loosened, over time. I have had good results with the alloy
body.
Before I knew about these gems I made my own. It was a great beginners project for me
when I was in my machinist training course, so many decades ago...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow!!! I bought my CRB7 with all of the options (some not shown on your page link) for about $170 complete with shipping. Lee Valley carries it. Maybe you can get a better deal from them, and it would only need to be shipped across Canada with no border crossings. 

When I wanted the other two sizes of router slide rods for my jig, Lee Valley (the USA store) got them for me and shipped them to me free. 

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Charley a lot of the difference is that our dollar is only worth 74 cents compared to your dollar. That won't change until we get rid of the governments we have and replace them with ones that are business friendly. Our dollar slid when oil prices tanked because so much our our total economy depends on it. Then they elected a socialist party to power in Alberta where most of it comes from and a similar party to federal power who both said that they were going to phase out heavy oil (which is what we have) so companies like Shell and Esso took their investment money and spent it elsewhere.

Ellery those look pretty good. I wish McMaster Carr was one of those companies that offer a quick shipping quote at the beginning of the checkout instead of having me fill out a bunch of info first. I see they offer service in French so that's encouraging as the only French speaking group in north America is in Quebec if you don't count a few Acadians and Cajuns who are their descendants.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Charley a lot of the difference is that our dollar is only worth 74 cents compared to your dollar. That won't change until we get rid of the governments we have and replace them with ones that are business friendly. Our dollar slid when oil prices tanked because so much our our total economy depends on it. Then they elected a socialist party to power in Alberta where most of it comes from and a similar party to federal power who both said that they were going to phase out heavy oil (which is what we have) so companies like Shell and Esso took their investment money and spent it elsewhere.

Ellery those look pretty good. I wish McMaster Carr was one of those companies that offer a quick shipping quote at the beginning of the checkout instead of having me fill out a bunch of info first. I see they offer service in French so that's encouraging as the only French speaking group in north America is in Quebec if you don't count a few Acadians and Cajuns who are their descendants.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I was going to mention shipping Charley. The US has some of the cheapest postal rates in the world. Some things you can ship cheaper to me than I could to Dan who is only about 300 miles away from me in the same country. The last time I was down there I had some lithium batteries I couldn't fly with so I put them in a priority box that weighed about 20 (I could have put up to 70 in it I think) and for under $20 I shipped it to just south of my border in Washington State. To ship 20 pounds over the border is between $65-75 now I think. And you don't dare use a courier like Fedex. They charge $50 extra for filling out a border declaration on top of the shipping. For a pair of Milwaukee 18v batteries they wanted $300 and I think that was $US.
> 
> Gaia in the UK just bought a jointer knife setting jig from Elite tools in Quebec but they wouldn't ship to the UK so he had it shipped to me. Shipping to me wasn't too bad at $10. I took it to the post office and they wanted $45 to ship to the UK because it was over 500 grams. I took it back home and took it out of its wooden box and got it under 500 and it was $20.55 which I thought wasn't too bad. Then I asked about tracking and insurance. Tracking was $55 (I didn't ask if that was total or extra) and there was no insurance without tracking so we are hoping for no hiccups or Peter loses a lot on the deal. Now we know why Elite wouldn't ship to him.
> 
> Now you know why guys here and in Europe like Peter or Sunnybob or down under like Harry bellyache at times when we have to get something shipped.


you could go here to the U.S. most enforcement is down in Mexico, they'd never really expect a Canadian to sneak in here!. then you can apply for citizenship!..:wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ha! Don't kid yourself, Martin...BC Bud heading South! 
You guys have this strange concept that Canada is a major source of recreational 'stimulants' etc.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I was going to mention shipping Charley. The US has some of the cheapest postal rates in the world. Some things you can ship cheaper to me than I could to Dan who is only about 300 miles away from me in the same country. The last time I was down there I had some lithium batteries I couldn't fly with so I put them in a priority box that weighed about 20 (I could have put up to 70 in it I think) and for under $20 I shipped it to just south of my border in Washington State. To ship 20 pounds over the border is between $65-75 now I think. And you don't dare use a courier like Fedex. They charge $50 extra for filling out a border declaration on top of the shipping. For a pair of Milwaukee 18v batteries they wanted $300 and I think that was $US.
> 
> Gaia in the UK just bought a jointer knife setting jig from Elite tools in Quebec but they wouldn't ship to the UK so he had it shipped to me. Shipping to me wasn't too bad at $10. I took it to the post office and they wanted $45 to ship to the UK because it was over 500 grams. I took it back home and took it out of its wooden box and got it under 500 and it was $20.55 which I thought wasn't too bad. Then I asked about tracking and insurance. Tracking was $55 (I didn't ask if that was total or extra) and there was no insurance without tracking so we are hoping for no hiccups or Peter loses a lot on the deal. Now we know why Elite wouldn't ship to him.
> 
> Now you know why guys here and in Europe like Peter or Sunnybob or down under like Harry bellyache at times when we have to get something shipped.


you could go here to the U.S. most enforcement is down in Mexico, they'd never really expect a Canadian to sneak in here!. then you can apply for citizenship!..:wink:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I already was one Martin. If they knew what a miserable bastard I've become they probably wouldn't let me back across to visit relatives. Then there is the issue of giving up my US citizenship to become a Canadian and then asking for it back again. I'm not sure how that would go over. You are correct about the border. It's the longest essentially unguarded one in the world.


----------

